# Tell me about this mead ranger!!



## Aurelio (Aug 25, 2018)

Tell me about this Mead Ranger Please !!!!! BTW anyone has the correct forks???


----------



## buickmike (Aug 25, 2018)

I would have to start by cleaning up the seat chassis. I believe I'm looking at a nickle? Plated messinger chassis.. I see a hole in fender where conduit would go to silveray. Might be earlier setup than motorbike. No forks here. I think the fork would be chrome too. There's. a motorbike found just about every month. Which says a lot about schwinns. I'm almost sure Santi (rusttrader) was showing a tank.for early bike.GL.


----------



## Aurelio (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah!!! Hole in front fender, does it mean this one came with a tank?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like this one


----------



## buickmike (Aug 25, 2018)

Might have had a battery tube.


----------



## Aurelio (Aug 25, 2018)

That’s a columbia ranger?! 35 or 36 around there I believe but could be wrong. Thanks fellas !!!! Let me know if you see those forks!


----------

